# Interior coolant smell



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It will also help your dealer if you can verify for him that you're smelling/not smelling coolant under the hood when you can smell it inside the cabin. This gives him the correct place to start. Please keep us posted.


----------



## rapom (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll make sure to tell him. I ran my car about 20 min. today at my house in park. After I got it to operating temp. I ran it at 3000rpm for about 5 mins. and I couldn't get it the smell. 

Earlier today I took a 100 mile trip and smelled it only during the 1st. 20 miles after I got it up to operating temp.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rapom, 

Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. I would like to reach out to your dealership in regard to this concern. I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## rapom (Feb 11, 2014)

The dealer checked it out and did a pressure check and didn't find a leak. The said there was a bulletin on the glue used to hold the heater box together giving off an coolant smell. He told us to expect it to dissipate over time but if it doesn't they will call (GM) and find out what to do next.

This is our first new car and other than this problem we really like it. So we will see how it goes.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rapom said:


> The dealer checked it out and did a pressure check and didn't find a leak. The said there was a bulletin on the glue used to hold the heater box together giving off an coolant smell. He told us to expect it to dissipate over time but if it doesn't they will call (GM) and find out what to do next.
> 
> This is our first new car and other than this problem we really like it. So we will see how it goes.


That glue odor does not dissipate over time. Since you are only smelling it on startup please describe the smell. I'm wondering if it smell likes dirty socks.


----------



## rapom (Feb 11, 2014)

It smells like coolant and it doesn't smell until freeway speeds for the most part once the engine heats up. Heater is on high, on the floor and blower speed is low.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Not mold/mildew then. When you smell it pull over and check under the hood. If you smell coolant under the hood and the coolant reservoir is at the top of the arrow or above you need to have some coolant removed until it's down about halfway on the arrow (hot). If you don't then the problem is the HVAC grease and the only solution is to replace the HVAC duct box.


----------



## rapom (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, there is no smell under the hood and I did try to replicate the problem in my parking lot if you read my earlier post. So I'm sure it's the lube in the heater box. Hopefully it slowly goes away. I don't want my dash removed because even if the smell is fixed something else will break or rattle behind the dash with my luck.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

rapom - The smell will not go away if its the glycol lubricant in the HVAC box giving off the odor. Sounds like the dealer doesn't want to waste their time doing the repair (It is a whole day job and I am sure GM doesn't pay nearly enough to cover the tech time involved, they rarely do. I was a tech at a GM dealer, I know how it works). Contact the GM customer support on here and have a case opened so you can get this fixed.


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Having the coolant smell, now. Noticed it goes away when I'm travelling straight, but is most noticeable when cornering (such as a tight turn highway exit ramp). Also noticed that my coolant level was consistant during the spring/summer months, but has fallen considerably during the winter (have only smelled it during this time). I have not had the window fog, or wet floor issue, so don't think there is a heater core leak. Any ideas why it would be most apparent when cornering?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Patman1776, clean and dry the outside of your surge tank. Go for a test drive making hard lefts and rights. Then check your surge tank for leaky welds.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Patman1776 said:


> Having the coolant smell, now. Noticed it goes away when I'm travelling straight, but is most noticeable when cornering (such as a tight turn highway exit ramp). Also noticed that my coolant level was consistant during the spring/summer months, but has fallen considerably during the winter (have only smelled it during this time). I have not had the window fog, or wet floor issue, so don't think there is a heater core leak. Any ideas why it would be most apparent when cornering?


Hello,

I'm sorry to hear that you are having coolant smells within your vehicle. I will be glad to look into this concern for your. Please PM your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and preferred dealership if I can be of any assistance. I look forward to hearing form you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

